# Excessive play fighting/squeaking? Food stealing?



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I am still learning about rat behavior so I am sorry if this seems like a silly question!

The last couple of nights my girls have been making a lot of noise. Sophie (not positive but around a year) and her more outgoing daughter Marci (~3 months) have been wrestling a lot lately. I think Marci is starting it but I dont know for sure, every time I get out of bed to see whats going on, they hear/see me and stop. 

Are they fighting for fun, does that usually lead to a lot of squeaking? Or is Marci at some sort of aggressive age? No ones acting hurt but I dont want anyone stressed out either.

I just got up, turned the light on, and went over to them cause the squeaking got really loud and Sophies eating food and Marci is trying to take it from her... theres plenty more why does she need the piece Sophie has!!

Am I being paranoid? Or is this normal stuff?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, there can be only one alpha rat for every pack, and in your home that's you. As long as your rats respect you they might play fight but there won't be an serious fights nor will there be injuries. If they don't see you as the alpha they can tear each other up for the job.

I'm the alpha of my pack, and all I have to do is shout "girls stop fighting" from anywhere in the house and it's over. My rats know and understand that any real fighting between themselves would be a direct attack on my alpha position and know to expect that I'm going to respond adversely to protect them from each other. Rats expect their alpha to keep order and settle disputes. Imagine you and someone else having a knife fight while a cop just looks on and goes on munching donuts.... it's unthinkable and that's how the rats should see you.


----------



## babyrat (Apr 30, 2013)

How can I teach my rats that I'm the alpha?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Read the thread on immersion training... it has everything you need to know.


----------

